# Opened photos in new LR cloud version. How do I migrate them into my existing LR Classic catalog



## Skip22037 (Jan 27, 2018)

Operating System:Imac 2011
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):LR CC photographers subscription plan


----------

